# Monitor won't turn off with lid closed



## Allswell (Aug 5, 2006)

:laugh: I've had my Inspiron 6000 for almost a year now, but it has just recently contracted this problem. When I first bought the laptop, the laptop monitor screen would switch to black after I closed down the lid to a certain degree. Now, I can still see that the monitor remains on after I close the lid completely. Is any having similar problems or a solution to return it to normal?

By the way, I haven't made any changes to my power options. Under Power Options, Under Advanced TAb, and under "When I close the lid of my portable computer:" I have set it to "Do nothing" (The other options are standby or hibernate)


Thanks Anyone who can help!
:laugh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF!

Can you find a little button up by the the monitor? This is what tells the laptop whether the lid is down, and if is broken, the laptop will think the lid is always open. When you push it, the monitor should turn off.


----------



## Allswell (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for responding! No, I can't find a button anywhere around my monitor. I think my computer may simple detect the angle at which the lid is positioned. I'm not sure if this problem is due to a change in my hardware or in something internal like my bios.


----------



## Punkerh20 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Monitor will not turn back on after the lid is closed*

Hey, I have the same problem. Once my lid is closed the monitor turns off, but it won't come back on once the lid is opened. For right now I am just hitting the power button and H to hibernate and save my current state but it is getting very annoying. I have an Inspiron 6000. Anyone know an easy (or complicated) way to fix this?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You should be able to have it turn back off by going into Dell QuickSet and telling it to turn off when the lid is closed.

Apparently the Inspiron 6000 has a miasma of problems regarding its screen and ACPI.


----------



## Punkerh20 (Sep 5, 2006)

Cellus said:


> You should be able to have it turn back off by going into Dell QuickSet and telling it to turn off when the lid is closed.
> 
> Apparently the Inspiron 6000 has a miasma of problems regarding its screen and ACPI.


Yeah, well that makes it turn back on but you have to sacrifice by letting your computer go to standby. There is no "turn off monitor" option.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Laptops use one of 4 "display closed" sensors:

A small lever-style button near the base of the monitor
A metal or plastic button inside the latch well.
A lever mechanism built into the base of the monitor.
An RF or magnetically triggered system in the base of the system and the top of the monitor
Most newwer PCs have the 3rd kind. If this is the case, you'll have to replace it or the monitor's shell.


----------

